# How do we know



## edwardcloud (Feb 3, 2007)

How do we know that internal energy had been developed? What are the signs and how do we test it?


----------



## pete (Feb 3, 2007)

i'll give you the tell-tale signs of the 2 extremes: you are either alive or you are dead.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Feb 3, 2007)

Push someone.

Each style has their way of testing internal development and geng.  You should ask your sifu how to test yourself.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2007)

pete said:


> i'll give you the tell-tale signs of the 2 extremes: you are either alive or you are dead.


 
pretty much sums it up.

If you go with the straight TCM definition 
If you have strong Qi (internal energy) you are healthy
If you have weak Qi you are sick
If you have no Qi you are dead.


----------

